# Adria 660dp v 660sp



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I am looking for any info on the above models. I haven't looked at Adria before, but was impressed with with the 660dp at the show.
Came very close to doing a deal but I couldn't get my head around the fact that it sleeps six but only seats four.
The Adria rep had no real answer for this, which to me seemed a design fault.
On getting home I then searched the www and found the 660sp, which suits us , but is £5000 more. I wondered why they are so much more for essentially the same van except the seating.
I did ask the rep, but was told that the sp is better quality but coud not tell me anythng specific that was better.
Is there any owners out there with either of these models that could give their views or advise.
Thanks for looking and any replys
Paul
p.s. Does anyone know of similar layout to the sp with as good a towing weight of 1850kg, as this is the best I have seen


----------

